# So The Green Machine wants us to rent their videos now?



## cmdR_CHRIS (Jan 27, 2014)

If they continue on this model I won't be a future subscriber. Sucks I bought my aquascaping tools from them.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

No vendor reviews allowed. Thanks!


----------

